# Survivor



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone else watch Survivor or am I the only wacked out person that loves this show??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like watching it too, but not quite as much as when it first came out. I applied for the show - twice. LOL! I still have copies of my audition tapes.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Survivor!!!! It is my favorite reality show. I have watched it from the very begining. I am tivo'ing it since I can't watch it without interuption right now. I think China will be a very cool place for the show.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am watching it right now! Big fan!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Kimberly that is one video I would LOVE to watch hint hint..

I have been watching from the begining also. DH thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I like watching it too, but not quite as much as when it first came out. I applied for the show - twice. LOL! I still have copies of my audition tapes.


:whoo: :whoo: *We want to see your tapes!!!!:whoo: :whoo: Please!:ear: 
*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

yes, please post the video Kimberly!

The blonde New Yorker bothers me. She is so negative. 

The wrestler should have gone with smaller implants.

DH is voting for the Christian Radio host


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How about James the gravedigger, he reminds me of that guy from the movie "The Green Mile"

hmm I wonder whom will get kicked off tonight already.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I won't ruin it for the people taping it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing, we do get to watch it before anyone else.

But how did I miss those implants?? Oh thats right DH is not here to point them out.

Oops just saw the preview for next week, I dont think we will miss them at all next week.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What, Survivor is on tonight and I missed it. I love that show. :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry guys. My boss at the time tried to bribe my daughter to show him the audition tapes too and he stood a much better chance at seeing it. No offense, but they are sure not getting posted on the internet. [shudder]

Linda if you can tell implants already, she'll be in trouble in 6 more episodes. They always look so freakish after the contestants have lost a bunch of weight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG, you are right! You can't help but notice them, they are like watermelons! Can't wait for the weight loss. LOL!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there!!! I just got done watching Survivor!!!!! I really love the show as well. I was excited because I told Jillee this was her first time watching the show!!!!! I really the James the grave digger!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's O.K. Kimberly it was worth a shot.. I do give you credit for auditioning, there is NO WAY I could ever survive those conditions. 

Paige sorry you missed it don't worry it was only the first night. We will remind you next week.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I get hooked on all these shows that I hate to admit to watching. DH is out tonight, so there was noone here to say "what is this crap you are watching". Anyway, James the Gravedigger really did remind me of the Green Mile guy. 

It is so nice to have all of you who I can share all these silly things with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey West Coast people haven't seen it yet. It is to early


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Paige sorry you missed it don't worry it was only the first night. We will remind you next week.


Please do, I was at soccer practice for my daughter. I usually tape it. Maybe it will be on again Sunday, they have done that before on the first show.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

me too, it will be on in 1.5 hour, be interesting if DH notices the watermelons. i am hooked on reality shows, i have watched survivor from the start. big brother just finished, it was my first time and i got hooked on it. i guess it shows how boring my life is if i have to watch tv for for excitement! but i like it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If DH doesn't notice the fake watermelons he is gay or blind! My DH said, Oh my God.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I missed it tonight too. Don't love it as much as I did in the first seasons but it is still fun. 

Kimberly maybe you could post the auditions for a limited time--- like a 1 hr window-- streaming only - no downloading... we would love to see them--- are there any Havs in your audition?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Survivor is still pretty good.. This season looks promising!
To bad they voted out who they did! He would have bene interesting to watch a bit longer..

I think I like Big Brother better overall though..

Anyone see Kid Nation last night?? that show is stupid..lol
Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I promised myself I wouldn't watch Kid Nation and of course I turned it on. I found it painful, but will probably still watch.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I've wanted to go on Survivor since the first season but there's no way I could leave for that long. I thought I'd list my occupation as "Little Fluffy Dog Breeder".


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tom... I think you would have got on with that occupation. I always said if I went on survivor, my one item would be ketchup. You can eat anything with ketchup on it. 

I watched Kid Nation, really didnt know what it was, it just came on. I kinda enjoyed it. Does that make me sick? Did anyone else FALL IN LOVE with that little Jimmy? I am happy for his choice, but I wanted to keep watching the cute thing! 

My fav reality show is Next Top Model and Trading Spouses. My fav reg shows are Law and Order, Medium, Men in Trees and Greys. 

I usually watch them on itunes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Little Jimmy is weak! Didnt he leave the show?? lol..
I guess i'll continue to watch it.. lol..


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HE IS EIGHT!!!!!! 

I want to adopt him!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't watched Survivor since the first season and our local "celeb", Rudy, the retired Navy Seal...won it!

What time does it come on here on the east coast? Thursday nights? I'll have to check it out.

I will admit........I like reality TV, Especially Project Rungay, Dancing with the STars, and American Idol. LOL

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Too funny Tom, I will have to agree with Melissa that would have definitely gotten you on the show.

Kara- Thursday’s at 8:00 but we have to be careful what we post till the west coast gets to see it.
I love American Idol also my other favorite is The girls next door, yea I know call me crazy for watching half dressed women but DH likes that I love that show hehe.

This will be fun to share with everyone, I’m sure we will all end up with our favorites and least favorites as we get to know everyone.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darn!

I can't come ruin it for it for the Californians? LOLound: What fun is that?

Kidding!


I'll have to check it out next week. I have NEVER heard of the "girl next door", is that a new one? What is the plot?

I got my husband hooked on Project Runway, and he has NO interest in the Fashion industry......but the people on that show are hilarious!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara The girls next door is about Hugh Hefner's girlfriends at the Playboy Mansion. It's on Sunday night's so I don't get to see it too often with Football on but I usually can catch some re-runs every now n then.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHA!

My husband would LOVE that show! I'm surprised he hasn't "found" it yet.

I watched one awhile back., that was.......HILARIOUS. It was some dating reality show for "Flava-flave?" I think???? The guy that wears the big clocks around his neck?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG I cant stand Flava but I did have to stop and watch a few times for a min. just to see what an idiot he makes of himself, got to love reality tv.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG I cant stand Flav either ! I just flip the channel when he is on! I dont watch nighttime TV past 8pm so I miss a lot, but watch reruns all the time . The only reality shows I like are Top chef, Project Runway and Girls next door, although I dont really think that the Girls next door live in our reality!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey you all!!! It is fun reading what people like to watch. I like to watch Survivor,American Idol,Grey's, Food Network shows(not that I cook)and a couple of new ones this fall. I watched Kid Nation and I wanted to give Jimmy a big Hug!!!!!! He did great while being there!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm a big Survivor and Desperate Housewives fan. Two shows I hate to miss and I missed Survivor last night:frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige Survivor is on tonight at 8:00


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, I got a copy of the first show so I am caught up.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I haven't watched Survivor since the first season and our local "celeb", Rudy, the retired Navy Seal...won it!


I am pretty sure that Richard Hatch won the first season of Survivor. I hated that guy, Richard not Rudy.

I have watched every season of survivor. My least favorite was Africa because there was no tribe hierarchy since they didn't have to get their own food and water or build a shelter etc. I am all about group dynamics and watching what people say and do.

At this point I too am pulling for the grave digger. And Tom, it would crack me up to see someone's profeesion listed as fluffy little dog breeder.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anne,
You mean a silky little dog breeder, no?? lol


Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, is the grave digger's name James? He is going to be an interesting one to watch. I just hope the group dynamics aren't his demise. He seems to be unaware of how to handle social situations.

The waitress from NY is going to be the one everyone loves to hate if she can survive a few weeks. She can't afford to lose much meat on her body.

I'll have to pay attention to names & other info tonight. There were two young guys who look like they have a lot of potential to go the distance.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Grave digger -- no way he will win. the big strong tough guys always get voted out quickly..(ofcourse after the 'old' people..lol)

It was probably a big mistake to kick out Chicken last week, as I'm sure the camp will suffer for it this week.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe so, but Chicken was obnoxious. It is too hard to be around someone who criticizes everything, but refuses to offer solutions. I would have voted him out too! LOL!

James (grave digger) will last until they think they are going for individual immunity. They want to keep him around for his strength and it would be foolish to boot him early. Besides, I don't think he is going to irritate anyone. He seems to be too sweet, and non-abrasive.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the show Survivor.I think I have watched all but 1 series.I keep missing it this time around!:brick:
No one can top Rupert!He was King!I was really into it when he was on,and then the All Stars.I think it is a great show.

Kara,
I also love Project Runway...and I occasionally like to watch Top Chef and Iron Chef America when Mario Batali is cooking:wink:


----------

